

VC Money Is Not a Curse - sooperman
http://avlesh.wordpress.com/2012/05/10/vc-money-is-not-a-curse/

======
dotmanish
Thanks for writing this. From my conversations with several in the new-
company/new-product space (mostly in New Delhi and Bengaluru), I know many of
these points will help clear the fog.

That said, there are companies that exist and have been succeeding in their
goals across the spectrum (i.e. the spectrum that ranges from "Only
Bootstrapped" to "Only Investor's Money") - and what matters in each case are
the _people_ involved. Good bootstrappers / Bad Boostrappers / Prudent
investors / Good investors / Emotional investors / Hellish investors - it
depends on who you get and when.

Essentially, Point #3 in your post is gold. Thanks for articulating this.

~~~
sooperman
I am glad it resonates with you. Can't agree more with your second para too.

------
casca
TL;DR: 5 myths about funded companies:

\- Funded companies are all about fake business plans

\- Funded companies are all about overpaid teams and making losses

\- Funded companies are all about investors sitting on your board and driving
decisions

\- Funded companies are all about more for investors and less for founders

\- Funded companies are all about sadist, not-so-cool people

~~~
cschmidt
Seemed a bit of a straw man argument, really. I don't think those are the best
criticisms of taking VC money.

~~~
sooperman
I advice reading the full post when you get time.

------
debacle
This seems like a list of debunked myths that no one actually believed anyway.

